# Trainer Tire Slippage



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Kurt Kinetic Trainer and can't seem to keep the tire from slipping and squeaking. I currently have on the yellow trainer specific conti tire and used the red one from another manufacture. I have also tried old michelin pro race 2's and the kryilium carbon tire. I pump the tire up to the recommended high end pressure and have adjusted the tensior anywhere from pretty loose to so tight I couldn't turn it any more. I have tried cleaning the tire and the roller with a knockoff version of Windex. Are there any other suggestions out there? Training indoors is frustrating enough without the tire noise and slippage. Thanks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

agordon1980 said:


> I have a Kurt Kinetic Trainer and can't seem to keep the tire from slipping and squeaking. I currently have on the yellow trainer specific conti tire and used the red one from another manufacture. I have also tried old michelin pro race 2's and the kryilium carbon tire. I pump the tire up to the recommended high end pressure and have adjusted the tensior anywhere from pretty loose to so tight I couldn't turn it any more. I have tried cleaning the tire and the roller with a knockoff version of Windex. Are there any other suggestions out there? Training indoors is frustrating enough without the tire noise and slippage. Thanks


I had a problem with my KK for a couple weeks where I would CRANK it down until it wouldn't budge, and I would still get tire slip. It really seemed like the screw wouldn't clamp down any further -- like it ran out of threads or something, and tightening it more would just strip that bolt.

I sprayed the screw that tightens the resistance unit to the tire with some chain lube. Loosen it all the way, first; then let it sit overnight.

That should fix your problem. It really just boils down to the trainer not being tight enough against the tire.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I had that same problem last year and they sent me a new L-bolt and knob saying their older versions were faulty. I don't think it's a pressure issue because if I remember correctly it actually looked like the roller is compressing the tire a little bit; even with a 120psi in the tire. But I will doublecheck when I get home. Thanks


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

try a little less tire pressure, as if maybe being pumped up high is sort of "hardening" the tire, making it harder to grip? shot in the dark, but try it.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I tried everything to keep the tire from slipping; but regardless what I did after a couple minutes of pedaling it started slipping and squeaking again. Has anyone anyone had any luck contacting Kurt customer service? I think my first two emails to them were answered by a chimp. I wish I would have bought the trainer somewhere like REI so I can return the POS. Also anybody have any other Trainer recommendations; I'm coordinated enough for rollers. Thanks


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a lot of squealing and noise from my trainer when I got it. I was using my season old Kenda tires. I ended up washing the rubber with rubbing alcohol a few times and then used a super fine sandpaper to remove any glaze. Worked perfect for a few weeks then had to do it again. After a while I figured out that I as cranking the tire down too firmly. Loosening it up a little helped a lot!


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tip; that's one thing I have tried yet. I'll get one of my old tires out of the garage and try that. It does seem like there is a glaze that builds up on the tire. Thanks


----------



## changes2008 (Aug 19, 2009)

How many turns did you get it before it wouldn't turn anymore?


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably about 4 turns after the wheel became in contact with the Tire. But after I rode for a little bit I could get off and tighten it a little bit more. It looked like the tire was still compressed. I took the L-Bolt off and it didn't look like it was stripping which happened before.


----------



## changes2008 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd email Kurt, they seem to be really good with support. Did you buy it originally and how old is it?


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought it new from Brands Cycle in October of 07. I'm going to try and call them; they were very short in emails and didn't really seem to want to answer any questions.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have had a KK Roadmachine for 5 years and it works great for me. I only have to tighten the adjustment about 2 turns after the roller makes contact with the tire and I get a realistic "road" ride as I have a Powertap on the bike I use on the trainer and that will give me a power output similar to the road with comparable gear and cadence. I use Michelin Pro 2s (old stash) at 120lbs, same as on the road. 

As to Kurt Kinetic service, I have nothing but good things to say. They actually replaced the entire frame on my 5 year old trainer this past year because I had worn out the threads in the frame that holds the tension on the skewer. Rather than email, I called the service number on the website. The person I spoke with took the info and I had a brand new frame in a few days. All they wanted was the old frame returned....they even paid return postage. 

Not every company is set up for immediate email responses notwithstanding that you may think that is the standard by which service is to be measured. Pick up the phone.....its a pleasure to speak to a person on the line who will deal with your problem immediately, at least that has been my experience in dealing with Kurt.


----------



## agordon1980 (Mar 2, 2009)

cdhbrad,
You are correct; I was too busy caught up doing everything but calling Kurt. I spoke with them for 5 minutes and without any paper work they have new a resistance unit on the way next week; very impressive, because I thought that kind of service was long dead. I wish I wouldn't have had my head up my butt and would have called them 1 month ago when this started happening. Then I could focus on obsessing about something else. Thanks


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you. I think you will really like the KK trainer with the new unit.......at least as much as anyone can "like" riding on a Trainer, but that's a whole new thread.


----------



## changes2008 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hell yeah. I figured they'd fix whatever it was in a few minutes. Great company, for sure!


----------

